# POV: Slide on Grizzly



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ugh. Definitely glad you and Cody were okay. Poor pup is like, "Uh... what the FUCK was THAT?! That was NOT supposed to happen!"

Question regarding the video, was that rock that looked to be the trigger exposed or completely hidden under the new/windblown snow? To me, hidden triggers sketch me out more than just about anything in the BC.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I think it was buried. The fracture went a long ways behind me. 

I am not 100% sure if that was the weak spot. I was the trigger. No doubt about that. I also did go where the snow is more shallow, which if course is weaker snow. I was also more confident I could dig in in that area, which I was able too. If I had of center punched it, I'm sure the rug would have been ripped. 

Keep in mind, it was cold up there. None of the daytime heating stuff that you usually associate with rocks, trees, and such making the snow more brittle. Not saying it didn't contribute, but I think it had more to do with the wind loading and the convexity right there.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> I think it was buried. The fracture went a long ways behind me.
> 
> I am not 100% sure if that was the weak spot. I was the trigger. No doubt about that. I also did go where the snow is more shallow, which if course is weaker snow. I was also more confident I could dig in in that area, which I was able too. If I had of center punched it, I'm sure the rug would have been ripped.
> 
> Keep in mind, it was cold up there. None of the daytime heating stuff that you usually associate with rocks, trees, and such making the snow more brittle. Not saying it didn't contribute, but I think it had more to do with the wind loading and the convexity right there.


Gotcha. Makes sense. It would be interesting to see it from an angle other than POV. What did the rest of the group say? Did they see it fracture?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

They definitely saw it move. Though as you can see visibility really sucked. Yelling out Slab or slide, whatever it was, definitely got them tuned in. 

No film other than what I got unfortunately. It would be nice to see it from a different perspective. Again, really wish we just had of gone to Bert and ridden the trees. That would have been fantastic.

Here's the trap though. We've been doing that all freakin' winter and generally speaking, you are not messing with trees at this date. Everything is nice, stable, and storms in May don't put down more than a foot total. This storm as it turned out put down close to 30 inches total. Heuristics will get you killed if you don't pay attention.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Not as far as I would have liked. There was a rock ridge that hems in the skiers left side of the chute we were going for. It probably ran only another 20 yards below me tops. I could see that there was a ton of loaded snow below me that was ready to go. That is why I pulled the plug instead of going down the chute. It wasn't cleared out by the slide. I didn't get over and look at the skiers left side of the rock ridge. That may have run larger and further. The white conditions made that less of an option, as you would have next to no visual acuity on that side. In the chute we were going to do, you had rocks on either side giving it definition. 

So as far as avalanche size goes, this may have been a class 2. I think it was enough to bury a person if caught in it. Certainly enough to carry. A large class 1 at the very least.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, at least you were smart enough and approached with caution. If you'd dove in there charging that might've been bad.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

damn kill crazy vid. glad u and cody are ok!


----------



## SmashPig (Nov 29, 2010)

I can't view the video because I'm at work.. I spent Sat morning hitchhiking the pass, Alot of overnight snow (maybe 11 or 12'') It was a awesome day below the treeline. Not to mention they shut the pass down at around 10 or 11 am to any traffic but allowed us to stay. I went back yesterday morning and it looked as though they blasted alot. 

Anyway I'm glad to here that your okay!


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

It would've killed me to see the woof get hurt. Keep him safe!


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Gary do you have Cody beeping? I know there are long drawn out threads about dogs beeping on TGR, but was wondering? It is one of those things that has its pros and cons for sure.

Glad to see you were able to dig in safely with no damage done.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

snowvols said:


> Gary do you have Cody beeping? I know there are long drawn out threads about dogs beeping on TGR, but was wondering? It is one of those things that has its pros and cons for sure.
> 
> Glad to see you were able to dig in safely with no damage done.


He is not beeping. Pretty much considered bad form to do that. Generally speaking, I have someone hold him on lines like this, until I've gotten to a safe spot. Why I didn't do it this time, I don't know.

He will be beeping next year though. Pieps has come out with a doggie beacon that transmits on an alternate frequency. A software update will allow the DSP to pick it up. I am pretty sure the Vector will be able to read it too.


----------



## TMXMOTORSPORTS (Jun 10, 2009)

DAMN Kill that is fucking scary shit.The tone of your voice when you yell for Codey damn near brings me to tears.Glad you both made it home safely.


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> He will be beeping next year though. Pieps has come out with a doggie beacon that transmits on an alternate frequency. A software update will allow the DSP to pick it up. I am pretty sure the Vector will be able to read it too.


That's pretty cool. I haven't heard about their dog beacon. Will it show up different on that screen or what? 

I know it is pretty bad to do but I know some people take it pretty serious about their dogs beeping.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I am sure it will read like any other beacon. The difference will probably be that you have to tell the beacon you are searching for the alternate frequency. Probably by mashing a couple buttons together, or maybe an indicator that you have picked up the alternate. Hopefully Pieps brings this to market in the fall like they say they will. Beacon manufacturers are notorious for saying they'll have a product to market, only to have it delayed for months if not years. Look at the S1 and Tracker2 for previous histories.


----------



## bravo_castle (Aug 16, 2007)

What an intense video.

Thanks for posting this & more details in the other threads.
As a BC novice, it helps to hear/talk about these kind of close calls.


Again, I'm glad you & Cody were unscathed.


----------

